# Calcul temps batterie débranchée



## Ramses7420 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis à la recherche d'un raccourci pour iphone, qui me permets de savoir le temps qui s'est écoulé depuis le débranchement de l'iphone du secteur. Et ce afin de connaître au mieux son autonomie.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## baron (28 Septembre 2022)

L'outil Apple ne te convient pas ?
• Afficher les informations d’utilisation de votre batterie


----------



## Ramses7420 (28 Septembre 2022)

baron a dit:


> L'outil Apple ne te convient pas ?
> • Afficher les informations d’utilisation de votre batterie


Je connais, mais un peu faignant, pas trop envie de calculer. D'où ma demande


----------



## zeltron54 (28 Septembre 2022)

Tu fais un raccourci qui enregistre dans un fichier texte la date, l’heure et le % de la batterie lors de son branchement et un autre lors de son débranchement.
puis tu crées une automation pour lancer ses raccourcis, tu pourras faire le calcul   Pour tes statistiques, mais rien de plus que l’outil Apple !


----------



## Ramses7420 (28 Septembre 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Tu fais un raccourci qui enregistre dans un fichier texte la date, l’heure et le % de la batterie lors de son branchement et un autre lors de son débranchement.
> puis tu crées une automation pour lancer ses raccourcis, tu pourras faire le calcul   Pour tes statistiques, mais rien de plus que l’outil Apple !


Je vais essayer de faire cela.
Merci


----------



## zeltron54 (28 Septembre 2022)

3 actions devraient suffires

1 obtenir le niveaux  de la batterie
2 texte « date actuelle » branché « niveau de la batterie » %
3 « ajouter à la suite » « texte » à « shortcours » chemin du fichier(nom_fichier)  créer une nouvelle ligne « oui »

le même avec (débranché)

puis faire les 2 automations
lorsque branché au secteur exécuter le raccourci
idem pour le deuxième


----------



## Ramses7420 (28 Septembre 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> 3 actions devraient suffires
> 
> 1 obtenir le niveaux  de la batterie
> 2 texte « date actuelle » branché « niveau de la batterie » %
> ...


Oups, un peu compliqué pour moi


----------



## baron (29 Septembre 2022)

Ramses7420 a dit:


> un peu feignant, pas trop envie de calculer.


Alors, il faudra bien un peu programmer.



Ramses7420 a dit:


> Oups, un peu compliqué pour moi


A toi de voir quels sont les efforts que tu préfères…

Pour ma part, j'aime bien les ordinateurs qui font tout tout seuls mais quand c'est un peu trop compliqué, je reprends vite mon crayon et du papier. Chacun sa paresse…


----------



## Ramses7420 (29 Septembre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Alors, il faudra bien un peu programmer.
> 
> 
> A toi de voir quels sont les efforts que tu préfères…
> ...


Effectivement, c'est bien mieux quand c'est un ordi qui le fait pour toi.
Merci quand même


----------



## zeltron54 (29 Septembre 2022)

Je te met le lien pour raccourci vite fait, qui crée le fichier texte avec l'heure du branchement et le niveau de la batterie.

Il suffira de le dupliquer pour faire celui de débrancher la batterie en changeant le mot "branché" par débranché"

Et créer les 2 automations...


			Shortcuts


----------



## Ramses7420 (29 Septembre 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Je te met le lien pour raccourci vite fait, qui crée le fichier texte avec l'heure du branchement et le niveau de la batterie.
> 
> Il suffira de le dupliquer pour faire celui de débrancher la batterie en changeant le mot "branché" par débranché"
> 
> ...


Mille merci a toi


----------



## zeltron54 (2 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
as-tu réussi à mettre tes raccourcis en place ?
Ou veux-tu de l'aide ...


----------



## Ramses7420 (2 Octobre 2022)

Tout s'est bien passé. Encore merci


----------



## Ramses7420 (8 Décembre 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Je te met le lien pour raccourci vite fait, qui crée le fichier texte avec l'heure du branchement et le niveau de la batterie.
> 
> Il suffira de le dupliquer pour faire celui de débrancher la batterie en changeant le mot "branché" par débranché"
> 
> ...


Je me permets de revenir vers toi. Serait-il possible de ne pas créer autant de fichier que de débranchement. Je m'explique :
La 1ère fois, le fichier est bien crée. Lorsque je débranche, une nouvelle fois, un 2ème fichier est crée. Si cela est faisable, ce serait plus simple de mettre à jour le 1er fichier.


----------



## zeltron54 (8 Décembre 2022)

Dans ce cas là,
Tu crée une note dans l'application Note du nom de "Branchement_batterie"

Dans les raccourcis tu remplaces
 la derniere action "Ajouter à la suite....."
par : "dans note" Ajouter  "variable texte" Texte "à" Branchement_batterie

Tu trouveras donc les infos de "branché et débranchè" dans cette note.

Ce qui donne


----------



## Ramses7420 (9 Décembre 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Dans ce cas là,
> Tu crée une note dans l'application Note du nom de "Branchement_batterie"
> 
> Dans les raccourcis tu remplaces
> ...


Merci


----------

